# Newbie: How Much Sugar For 330ml Bottles



## tarkasteve (23/5/08)

I realise this is probably a FAQ but I can't find a straight-forward answer on the net...

How much ordinary white-sugar should I add to 300ml bottles for priming? This is an extract APA, but any approximate guide would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tcraig20 (23/5/08)

Steve Smith said:


> I realise this is probably a FAQ but I can't find a straight-forward answer on the net...
> 
> How much ordinary white-sugar should I add to 300ml bottles for priming? This is an extract APA, but any approximate guide would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



Ive always just used the same amount as for a 375ml bottle, one carb drop or whatever your priming spoon tells you. 

Doesnt seem to make any difference.


----------



## white.grant (23/5/08)

Its about half a teaspoon, or you can lash out on one of those special "calibrated" measuring things you see at HBS from time to time.

Alternatively, you can bulk prime by racking your beer out of one fermenter and onto a sugar mixture in a brewing bucket and bottle from there. I am a recent convert to bulk priming and find that because you don't need to prime every bottle, you don't miss ones out or overprime bottles. 

There are a few little software programmes that can calculate the amount of sugar required for the style you are brewing.

Use the search box to find more.

grant


----------



## tarkasteve (23/5/08)

JamesCraig said:


> Ive always just used the same amount as for a 375ml bottle, one carb drop or whatever your priming spoon tells you.


Thanks. But how much is a priming spoon? (The home-brew shop is a long way but I have a catering supply shop around the corner.  )


----------



## tcraig20 (23/5/08)

Steve Smith said:


> Thanks. But how much is a priming spoon? (The home-brew shop is a long way but I have a catering supply shop around the corner.  )



I actually dont know! Ive never bothered to find out. 

I picked mine up from Big W for a couple of dollars. I think Kmart sell them too. Probably the only useful thing that Brigalow make actually...


----------



## sponge (23/5/08)

Isn't it just one teaspoon per longneck and half teaspoon per stubbie (or 375 or 330mL), so you dont even need to go out and buy a special measuring spoon for it... Thats all th measuring spoons are, a teaspoon on one side, and half tsp on the other. If you're worried about overcarbing, just go slightly less then half tsp

Sponge


----------



## reg (23/5/08)

I have been thinking of doing this:

Get 180ml (fora 23L Batch) dextrose and mix it in some boiling water.
Dissolve then wait for it to cool then divide liquid, say 500ml , by the amount of bottles.

500ml divided by 69 bottles (23litres into 330ml bottles) = approx 7.5ml

Then add that amount into the bottles, bottle with beer and cap.

Seems to me it would work, same principle as everything else to do with bottling eg. bulk priming

Might be a pain to get 7.5ml measured out but you could work it out to 15ml and use a half spirit nip.


----------



## tarkasteve (23/5/08)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I'll go with the 1/2tsp option and see how it works out.


----------



## reg (23/5/08)

Or you could buy carbonation drops and just add one to each stubby.


----------



## Wasabi (23/5/08)

Steve Smith said:


> I realise this is probably a FAQ but I can't find a straight-forward answer on the net...
> 
> How much ordinary white-sugar should I add to 300ml bottles for priming? This is an extract APA, but any approximate guide would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



Steve,

Here's the maths for you to scale to any size bottle.

4 grams of sugar per litre of beer will produce 1 Volume of CO2.

Bear in mind that your fermented beer should currently hold about 0.9 volumes.

So...
Ales : 1.5 - 2.0 Volumes of CO2
Lagers : 2.2 - 2.7 Volumes of CO2
Stouts: 1.7 - 2.3 Volumes of CO2

So to prime a 300ml bottle of lager

(2.5 - 0.9) = 1.6 Volumes of CO req.

4g / liter = 1 Volume

4g x 1.6 = 6.4g per litre

6.4 x 3/10 = 1.92g per 300ml

*THE FORMULA*
(CO2 Volume Required - 0.9) x 4 x ml/1000

REF: VicBrew Almanac


----------



## lokpikn (23/5/08)

I have all ways used 7 grams per litre. Never had any problems except for my self bottling to soon.


KABOOM :angry:


----------

